# how long to keep dogs off of seed/plugs/etc?



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I'm trying to figure out how to get grass in my backyard, short of laying down the money for fully sodding. I have plenty of Maya Bermuda seed I can lay, and it is coming up well in the front yard, but I'm assuming I have to keep the dogs off of new seedlings for quite some time - anyone know how long? I can sort of try to fence the areas off, and do part at a time, but will be difficult and no, I'm not going to leash walk them, I'd rather just put down more mulch (current grassless solution). Alternatively, I could buy plugs of either bermuda (maybe...not finding plugs so far) or empire zoysia (can get locally at a good price). Or checkerboard some sod down, maybe a bit at a time, but then I need to fill in the spaces between. Or can I dig up an area to put the sod squares down, like you do with plugs, just bigger, so that it is level with the bare ground? I'm assuming plugs or sod will be more tolerant of dogs more quickly than seed. Bermuda sod seems harder to find than Zoysia, for whatever reason. I can get Emerald Zoysia at a much better price but I'm a bit scared of it, lol. bermuda seems much hardier, especially with dogs on it, in my head at least.

Or will keeping them off the seeds for a short period of time be sufficient? Especially if I'm not going for perfect results, and willing to let the stuff fill in as needed?


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

double post


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

double post


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I did this. I would put a load of sand down somewhere you have not seeded yet. Spread it out about 3 to 6 inches thick.

Train your dogs to use this area of sand to relieve themselves. Sand is easy to keep clean and drains well. It works great.

As your lawn grows in, and get established, then you can let the dogs roam more freely. Use the sand to level your yard.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> I did this. I would put a load of sand down somewhere you have not seeded yet. Spread it out about 3 to 6 inches thick.
> 
> Train your dogs to use this area of sand to relieve themselves. Sand is easy to keep clean and drains well. It works great.
> 
> As your lawn grows in, and get established, then you can let the dogs roam more freely. Use the sand to level your yard.


I have a feeling if I put sand down it would be impossible to keep the toddler out of it. She'd think it was a sandbox to play in..yuck. 
I think I can sort of fence off the seeded areas temporarily, but the problem is the seeded areas will be the areas I DO want them to use the bathroom, once it is safe to do so. The other area is the mulched area around the swingset and under the trees. I don't want them using that area s their bathroom long term.

Honestly, sodding is probably the better bet, it isn't a huge area so I could get by with one pallet, and maybe not bump it quite up to the fence, etc to make it go farther. Or sod one side, seed the other. Of course, I'm not sure how long to keep them off of sod either.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Yeah, if you have younglings you don't want them playing in the "sand box" - we have an outside cat, too, and he loved it.

If you have dogs, your lawn is going to get roughed up. They have claws, they dig in their toes to run, and grass goes flying.

And then there is that "I marked my turf here, and I am gonna rip this ground up big and strong to show how big I am"!

My dogs could dig a hole that would make a gopher jealous. And that was just from scratching the ground after, well, you know....

I had three dogs when I used to live on a lake. The yard was fenced and was overgrown with ivy, it was everywhere. My three dogs tore up all that ivy running around and chasing each other, guarding the yard, chasing critters, and being dogs.

A plumber who used to help me with laying water, gas, and electrical lines, and serving the sump pump on my septic system holding tank (that's a job to hire someone for, trust me) came to visit me after I dug all the lines and put up the fence to keep my dogs from marauding all over the lake. He knew the two older people I bought the house from.

He came inside the fence to service the sump pump, and he commented on how nicely I had cleared out all of the overgrown ivy and made the yard easy to walk through. I didn't tell him my dogs had defoliated the entire yard for me...!

I would put the sod down, and keep the hose handy. There is no way your yard is not going to get messed up by your dog.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Yeah, I'm sure it will be a bit of a mess, but some grass would be better than nothing which is what I have now. I have some clumps of weeds, some dirt, and big areas I put mulch on out of desperation. Until now we didn't have irrigation out there, and it was just too hot/dry too much of the year, and between that and the dogs it was a losing battle. Now that I can at least water, maybe put down humic like people talked about on the dog urine thread, etc I'm hoping I can have something approaching a lawn. I've got a stepping stone pathway I'm keeping, that the dogs use, and mulch between it and the screened pool. That plus the shaded area behind the pool are their main walk/runways and so I'm hoping if those are mulch and stones the grass can grow in the other areas.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I wish bermuda sod was easier to get in Orlando. I think you would be fine seeding or plugging bermuda with the dogs still doing their business if you supervise them for a few weeks. Bermuda is almost indestructible, as long as you have adequate sun it's your best bet imo. Whatever gets damaged can quickly and easily be repaired down the road via spoon feeding nitrogen and or plugging from healthy areas. Zoysia doesn't do well with dogs at all. The dogs can absolutely ruin it faster than it can recover. Especially if it's a smaller bathroom with larger dogs.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

That was my fear with Zoysia - that it just takes too long to grow back when they mess it up. Bermuda is self healing. I guess it doesn't hurt anything to try seeding, I've already got the seed.


----------

